
Zoom To Launch Streaming Service - markthethomas
https://unicorn.computer/zoom-to-launch-streaming-service
======
markthethomas
disclaimer: I love zoom and use it all the time for work and personal matters;
this a joke, satire, meant to make someone somewhere laugh etc.

